# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Mendimet e Momentit......

## B@Ne

Me pelqeu shume kjo poezi  :buzeqeshje: 

Kurr nuk të takova


Unë nuk isha, ndërsa ti derdhje lot,
Dhe lotët e qiellit binin mbi ty.
Shpirti më thyhej, sa shumë se them dot,
Në natën që shtrihej ngadalë mbi të dy.

Mungova, isha atje ku nuk doja.
Trishtuar, më duhej të recitoja gëzim
Nuk shihja as yje, as hënën kundroja,
Teksa doja të rendja ku ish shpirti im.

Më mirë, ndoshta, që me lot nuk të pashë,
Më mirë që dhe ti me lot smë pe mua.
Në ëndërr më dhimbte, më vriste, pa fjalë
Ajo largësi nga zemra që dua.

Në ditën që erdhi, një diell më shihte
Trishtueshëm, sikur të më thoshte: "Më fal..!"
Që su bë aq i nxehtë, sa të tëra ti shkrinte 
Malet dhe rrugët që neve na ndanë

----------


## Lexuesi_

Si nuk u mjafton vetem nje qertifikate familjare ketyre amerikaneve po edhe ajo e ADN-se.

Une isha ka mendoj kete ngjarje se si ka pas mundesi te ndodh.

Njeri ketu ne nje fshat fqinje eshte ne amerike qe nga 99-ta dhe i ka fitu dokumentat amerikane , tashi ka drejt ti marr familjaret e vet gruan dhe femijet po ashtu dhe nenen e baben.

Aty ne vendin ku ishte ky i kan kerkuar nje qertifikate familjare qe mua mu duke normale, mire po perveq kesaj i kishin kerkuar nje qertifikate te ADNS-se nga te gjithe familjaret.
Analizat me njerin prej femijeve nuk i perputhen as me te babait as me te nenes gje qe i kan nxjerr problem.

----------


## toni54

Asgjë nuk është e shëmtuar se një fjalë e dashurie............folur me ftohtësi nga nje goje e mërzitur...........

----------


## prishtina75

......se lali xhan te ka, :ngerdheshje:

----------


## lisa12

sa kureshtar jane disa njerez dhe pse nuk kane kontakt me nje person mundohen me cdo menyre te dine se cfare ben dhe me ke shoqerohet, me ke merret ky njeri......me erdhi nje ftese ne fb une normal po nuk e njoh nje person kurre nuk e bej frenc por kishte emrin e djalit te shoqes time dhe gjithashtu shok te perbashket nenen e tji....kur me erdhi nje njoftim nuk permendi as teta as teze sic me thone mua femijet e shoqeve ...por nje pershendetje  zyrtare dhe me ju,e kuptova direkt qe ishte nje njeri maskara qe nuk sheh familien e vet por ndjek te tjeret gjithmone pas...pike e zeze u bene gjith keto vite ne gjermani dhe nuk po ndryshon injorance hesapi

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> sa kureshtar jane disa njerez dhe pse nuk kane kontakt me nje person mundohen me cdo menyre te dine se cfare ben dhe me ke shoqerohet, me ke merret ky njeri......me erdhi nje ftese ne fb une normal po nuk e njoh nje person kurre nuk e bej frenc por kishte emrin e djalit te shoqes time dhe gjithashtu shok te perbashket nenen e tji....kur me erdhi nje njoftim nuk permendi as teta as teze sic me thone mua femijet e shoqeve ...por nje pershendetje  zyrtare dhe me ju,e kuptova direkt qe ishte nje njeri maskara qe nuk sheh familien e vet por ndjek te tjeret gjithmone pas...pike e zeze u bene gjith keto vite ne gjermani dhe nuk po ndryshon injorance hesapi


Sa keq.  :i ngrysur: 

Te kuptoj dhe e di se cfare ndjen se edhe mua me ka ndodhur keshtu.

Nje shoqe mamit kishte hapur fcb. Kur me dergon nje ftese dhe edhe kjo si ai djali une me thote nip ose djal por thjesht hey ti, ckemi, me bej add hihihi. Une e injorova. Cfare gruaje thash me vete, nuk sheh burrin dhe femijet e saj por me ben ftese ne fcb. I thash mamit mos te shoqerohet me me ate dhe qe sot e kesaj dite i kemi prere lidhjet. Hera heres me ben nga nje poke po une sja var fare. Se di inatin tim ajo.  :i terbuar:

----------


## Pirate of Love

ptuuuuu çfare desha te shkruaj, e harrova, mi ngaterruan mendim-momentet  :ngerdheshje:  ... o Plaku i shkruaj asaj shoqkes, eshte njeri nga forumi qe ta bene adettin edhe poken, gjitha radhas, njeren pas tjetres  :ngerdheshje:  vetem me dergo adresen e saj  :perqeshje:

----------


## Shkenca

> ptuuuuu çfare desha te shkruaj, e harrova, mi ngaterruan mendim-momentet ... o Plaku i shkruaj asaj shoqkes, eshte njeri nga forumi qe ta bene adettin edhe poken, gjitha radhas, njeren pas tjetres  vetem me dergo adresen e saj


"Mos qesh me shoke se te bie ne koke", a nuk e vren problemin e tyre serioz?
S'ka me keq, e kam provuar  :i ngrysur: 
Kam mirekuptim per plakun edhe gjithe atyre qe ju ndodhin keto raste kaq tragjike

 :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: 
uhhh

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

epo kur hiqet edhe ky cuni i cames, si burr i ndershem,

ska lone gru forumi tu i fol ne forum.

----------


## Pirate of Love

Hahahaha Shkenca, po edhe mua me habiti ai çuni i Çames, mu siç e paska shkruajtur Xhuxhumaku, e ketej i ka sjellur siklet me addettin ajo shoqka, se perseri mu ndryshua mendim-momenti,  per ate i shkruajta ta orientoj ke une, se e rregulloj dhe e beje pite, qe çke me te  :ngerdheshje: 

Ho, be ani s`ka me keq, une u mbyta, u sosa fare duke ju derguar addedda e poka  :perqeshje:  edhe qe nuk ja kaloj salos me 800 mije fanca ne fb do e deaktivoj fb, po lere se ska lezet me  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

Pse i mbyllim syte kur lutemi?Kur enderrojme?Kur puthemi?Sepse gjerat me te bukura ne jete nuk shikohen me sy,por ndjehen me zemer!!

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

..................................

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nuk mendoj dot nga e qeshura..: :perqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Pse i mbyllim syte kur lutemi?Kur enderrojme?Kur puthemi?Sepse gjerat me te bukura ne jete nuk shikohen me sy,por ndjehen me zemer!!


Po kur ka pjese horrori neper filma,pse I mbyllim syte?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## AlbaneZ

Sepse edhe horrorin kur e shef e ndjen por jo te gjithe i mbyllin syte (kryesisht seksi femer ben nje gje te tille)  :shkelje syri:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Sepse edhe horrorin kur e shef e ndjen por jo te gjithe i mbyllin syte (kryesisht seksi femer ben nje gje te tille)


Mire e ke,sepse femrat cdo gje e marrrin me shpirt,te mira ose te keqija qofshin,ndryshe nga meshkujt.  :perqeshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Mire e ke,sepse femrat cdo gje e marrrin me shpirt,te mira ose te keqija qofshin,ndryshe nga meshkujt.


That's true  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

Kesh ka mendoj , pse femrat e bukura kur vendosin grim u humbet bukuria qe kan  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

po shikoja kete ass-in

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

> Sa keq. 
> 
> Te kuptoj dhe e di se cfare ndjen se edhe mua me ka ndodhur keshtu.
> 
> Nje shoqe mamit kishte hapur fcb. Kur me dergon nje ftese dhe edhe kjo si ai djali une me thote nip ose djal por thjesht hey ti, ckemi, me bej add hihihi. Une e injorova. Cfare gruaje thash me vete, nuk sheh burrin dhe femijet e saj por me ben ftese ne fcb. I thash mamit mos te shoqerohet me me ate dhe qe sot e kesaj dite i kemi prere lidhjet. Hera heres me ben nga nje poke po une sja var fare. Se di inatin tim ajo.


 Djale i mbare!    :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------

